# How many plants can I fit in a 4x4 grow tent comfortably?



## Dking93420 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys, ready to step it up and get me a grow tent. Not really sure what a 4x4 tent looks like in size so how many plants could I fit into one?
Thanks


----------



## MarWan (Jun 23, 2015)

depends on size, I would say 1-32


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 23, 2015)

Dking93420 said:


> Hey guys, ready to step it up and get me a grow tent. Not really sure what a 4x4 tent looks like in size so how many plants could I fit into one?
> Thanks


Depends how long u veg? I veg 35day give or take a day and get 9-12 in 5 gallon rootpouches ! But its really veg dependant! Strain plays part too! But just a little though!


----------



## Dking93420 (Jun 23, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Depends how long u veg? I veg 35day give or take a day and get 9-12 in 5 gallon rootpouches ! But its really veg dependant! Strain plays part too! But just a little though!View attachment 3446600


They're looking beautiful. How much bud you normally get out of there?


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 23, 2015)

Dking93420 said:


> They're looking beautiful. How much bud you normally get out of there?


That time I ran 740watt from the wall and pulled 550 or so! But it was the quality ? oil production was off the hook!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2015)

MarWan said:


> depends on size, I would say 1-32


 This is a good min-max answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Depends how long u veg? I veg 35day give or take a day and get 9-12 in 5 gallon rootpouches ! But its really veg dependant! Strain plays part too! But just a little though!View attachment 3446600


 Is that 9-12 plants in the pic? Just looks like a few bushy ones,theyre nice..just curious


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 24, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Is that 9-12 plants in the pic? Just looks like a few bushy ones,theyre nice..just curious


actually they were the last to finish! My second runI had 10 and I have 12 in currently! 4ft7 x4ft7! but I can tell with my veg time that 9 would fit in 4 x 4


----------



## passdadutch (Jun 26, 2015)

I currently have 4 in mine. And by looking at space inbetween plants I can prob fit 3-4 more comfortably maybe more if I cut back my veg. And they have been veg for a month and half. Hps arrives today so can't wait to start flowering in mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jun 26, 2015)

I would recommend less is best give them the time to veg and you will be rewarded more then just packing it with as many plants as you can i did a run last time in a 4.5-4.5 tent with 9 plant and it was packed and some plants didn't like it being in the corner i would say with a 4x4 i would on max do 5 

2 top 1 middle 2 bottom and a net lay over the time spread them out and you will still have a great yield packing more is not always good using your skills and bring the most out of less is the best but at the end of the day whatever you end up doing i hope you have a good run and you start a log so we can all watch good or bad its great to document your grow it helps you learn as a grower good luck bro


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2015)

Plant size is going to dictate numbers. I just had 2 plants that were almost 34" "square" ( tall x wide) each. Crammed into a 4x4 area, there was no extra room in there for another plant, they were already on top of each other. I'm getting ready to try a SOG with 24 plants in the same area, single cola, lollipopped, keeping the height under 40". According to the 4plants/sq ft SOG standard, you *should* be able to fit 64 plants in a 4x4...i don't see that happening..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2015)

passdadutch said:


> I currently have 4 in mine. And by looking at space inbetween plants I can prob fit 3-4 more comfortably maybe more if I cut back my veg. And they have been veg for a month and half. Hps arrives today so can't wait to start flowering in mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I could easily fit 16-20 month old veg plants in a 4x4 area, but that would get uncontrollable in flower. Don't judge your space based on veg plants but flowering plants which are going to be 2-4 times larger by the 3rd week of flower. i see many newer growers make this mistake..load up an area during veg only to have space issues when going to flower.


----------



## passdadutch (Jun 26, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I could easily fit 16-20 month old veg plants in a 4x4 area, but that would get uncontrollable in flower. Don't judge your space based on veg plants but flowering plants which are going to be 2-4 times larger by the 3rd week of flower. i see many newer growers make this mistake..load up an area during veg only to have space issues when going to flower.


Well with mine I assume I lose 75% as they will prob be male. I know they get bigger I've grown before. First time using a tent though due to space and where I live now and it's some bag seeds just to dial my tent in before I start doing seeds I bought. My plan when it's dialed in is to do no more than 5-6 plants that are fem. I don't need many plants. So keeping it small for myself


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree with weedfreak that single cone untopped untrained will let you get an ungodly # in there!


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 26, 2015)

passdadutch said:


> Well with mine I assume I lose 75% as they will prob be male. I know they get bigger I've grown before. First time using a tent though due to space and where I live now and it's some bag seeds just to dial my tent in before I start doing seeds I bought. My plan when it's dialed in is to do no more than 5-6 plants that are fem. I don't need many plants. So keeping it small for myself


u grow with regs? u propagate? If your not makin seeds or propagating? your wastin nutes,medium,light ect.ect...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 26, 2015)

Nothing like an attention whore lmao


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 26, 2015)

I always have couple that I pull from bein runts or the occasional herm! so I always germ few more than I need!


----------



## mo841 (Jun 26, 2015)

five 4' plants fits in my 4x4 pretty nice.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 26, 2015)

mo841 said:


> five 4' plants fits in my 4x4 pretty nice.


Use use 1 big fixture?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 26, 2015)

Comfortably? 5, unless you're growing small plants in small pots


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 26, 2015)

Here are 10 currently but my workin area is 4ft7 x 4ft 7. I might pull a runt purpog. usin multiple lower wattage units I believe lets you get more #s in there. But veg time and trinin methods will determine #s!


----------



## passdadutch (Jun 26, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> u grow with regs? u propagate? If your not makin seeds or propagating? your wastin nutes,medium,light ect.ect...


Just bag seed to get tent dialed in as far as heat, exchange etc. Never have worked in a small confined space like this so different for me. I have auto and a bunch of fem seeds I bought. Nutes and medium I get for free and as far as lights They been under cfl for now which doesn't cost me really anything to run.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

Dking93420 said:


> Hey guys, ready to step it up and get me a grow tent. Not really sure what a 4x4 tent looks like in size so how many plants could I fit into one?
> Thanks


what lamp are you using? what ive read is that it matters what lights youre using.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Comfortably? 5, unless you're growing small plants in small pots


would you recommend arranging the 5 like a dice or just a strip of plants in a row? i ask bc most lamps are rectangular in shape as far as the hoods.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2015)

Run some indicas to SCROG up and you'll have plenty of Budsites to harvest.  or SuperCrop / LST some Sativas like this.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

@Budzbuddha i agree, run some indica dominant strains with tight node structures. we have a girl scout cookies and gdp that have super tight nodes and fat leaves.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

passdadutch said:


> Just bag seed to get tent dialed in as far as heat, exchange etc. Never have worked in a small confined space like this so different for me. I have auto and a bunch of fem seeds I bought. Nutes and medium I get for free and as far as lights They been under cfl for now which doesn't cost me really anything to run.


bag seeds are the best! totally free and some can be super plump and fat giving off huge shaq like plants lol.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2015)

strainbank said:


> bag seeds are the best! totally free and some can be super plump and fat giving off huge shaq like plants lol.


Bag seeds can produce some decent smoke. As everybody knows BAGWEED has seeds and the weed that is STREET SWAG are sometimes harvested early and cured like shit. But grew some very tasty weed by going the distance and MOST IMPORTANTLY giving the harvest a " proper " curing. That Mexican red hair or afghani Kush that is on the street corners can be pretty good.


----------



## East Coast (Jun 27, 2015)

64


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2015)

Ive done 8 in a 2x2
Pulled a lb, heavy sativa 12/12 from seed.
Ive done 4 in a 5x5..

Depends how long you veg, the growth characteristics and training implemented


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 27, 2015)

strainbank said:


> would you recommend arranging the 5 like a dice or just a strip of plants in a row? i ask bc most lamps are rectangular in shape as far as the hoods.


Yea, I arrange them like 5 on dice. Whether using my two 400w LED panels or my 600W HPS cool tube.

When he asks how many he can comfortably fit, I'm not thinking what's the max he can shove in that tent; I'm thinking of grower comfort, ease of watering, tending to the lower growth ect. 

It's all grower preference, I personally rather grow 5 four to five foot plants in 5 gal pots with a longer veg time than a ton of smaller plants that cramp each other and have to be moved around all the time to tend to.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jun 27, 2015)

I run four plants in 5Gal buckets, soil. By the time they get big the tent (4'x4'x7' also) is pretty full, and if you're going to lst or anything you'll need room for that too.

A 5Gal bucket is typically a foot in diameter so it's easy to think "Hey, I can get 16 5Gals in there". And you can, they just can't get more than about 12" wide. Getting to the middle ones could be a pita, even w/ side windows. And even lighting is difficult, so you might have to rotate plants around.

You don't want to pack them in too tight, remember you'll need good air flow & circulation especially in a small tent, no matter what style you use.

That's been my experience so far, using 5g pails of dirt. As many have said, it all depends on how you want to do it. In other words, about a pound. 

G/L, like everything thing else related to this hobby, there's never a single answer, and the answers you do get might be 180 degrees apart. And they might all be correct, depending on who/what/when/where/why. Occam's razor is useful until you get your chops down.


----------



## beepotron (Jun 27, 2015)

128


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

beepotron said:


> 128


how do you figure this many?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

i like the idea of having 4 huge plants, easier to care for. maybe start with 6 and pick the best ones to grow so you get some fatties.


----------



## mo841 (Jun 28, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Use use 1 big fixture?


I use two 600w air cooled hoods that are 2'x2'.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

@mo841 two 600s is way better than one 1000w if you have the time to set to lamps up. any photos?


----------



## mo841 (Jun 29, 2015)

heres a few. had to tie alot up cuz shit was getting to heavy. WW buds are dense as fuck


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

mo841 said:


> heres a few. had to tie alot up cuz shit was getting to heavy. WW buds are dense as fuck
> View attachment 3450422 View attachment 3450423 View attachment 3450424 View attachment 3450425


wow buddy those looks amazing! what nutes do you use? white widow is one of my favorites, have you ever tried black widow? it's another pheno of ww i think.


----------



## mo841 (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> wow buddy those looks amazing! what nutes do you use? white widow is one of my favorites, have you ever tried black widow? it's another pheno of ww i think.


I use gro fine veg and bloom nutes. they were like $3 a bag each. Only problem I have with these nutes is magnesium deficiencies so I just
throw some epsom salt in with it 
every now n then. I use some organic soil that has turkey shit in it I found at menards like $5 a bag. I have only grown WW and WWBB so far. The WW is pretty good and much denser than WWBB. one day ill have to try some differant strains. I got these running on a two month perpetual.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 29, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I would recommend less is best give them the time to veg and you will be rewarded more then just packing it with as many plants as you can i did a run last time in a 4.5-4.5 tent with 9 plant and it was packed and some plants didn't like it being in the corner i would say with a 4x4 i would on max do 5
> 
> 2 top 1 middle 2 bottom and a net lay over the time spread them out and you will still have a great yield packing more is not always good using your skills and bring the most out of less is the best but at the end of the day whatever you end up doing i hope you have a good run and you start a log so we can all watch good or bad its great to document your grow it helps you learn as a grower good luck bro


I agree with this i do 8 plants in a 4.5x8 in 10gal pots with 5-6 week veg. Unless you can grow as any plants as you want then i think sog is the most efficient


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

mo841 said:


> I use gro fine veg and bloom nutes. they were like $3 a bag each. Only problem I have with these nutes is magnesium deficiencies so I just
> throw some epsom salt in with it
> every now n then. I use some organic soil that has turkey shit in it I found at menards like $5 a bag. I have only grown WW and WWBB so far. The WW is pretty good and much denser than WWBB. one day ill have to try some differant strains. I got these running on a two month perpetual.


ww had a long flowering time so it's a perfect strain to work with if you have short veg time.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I agree with this i do 8 plants in a 4.5x8 in 10gal pots with 5-6 week veg. Unless you can grow as any plants as you want then i think sog is the most efficient


how do you arrange the 8? 2x4? leaving room to work with? is your lamp offset in the tent?


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> how do you arrange the 8? 2x4? leaving room to work with? is your lamp offset in the tent?


Yep 2 sets of 4 with 2 hoods on for each side. There really isn't any room inside but they make tents that open on all side for access. Floor space is a hot commodity so i try to use it all. Here is a link to my grow if you want to check out the set up 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-darkness-con-cheese-exodus-cheese.864917/page-4#post-11714304


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Prety much cut what i got in half. So 1 hood with 4 plants under it


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Yep 2 sets of 4 with 2 hoods on for each side. There really isn't any room inside but they make tents that open on all side for access. Floor space is a hot commodity so i try to use it all. Here is a link to my grow if you want to check out the set up
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-darkness-con-cheese-exodus-cheese.864917/page-4#post-11714304


these look great, what strain? looks like a sativa hybrid?


----------



## Pureblood89 (Jun 30, 2015)

I would either do 4 in ScroG, or 9 natural (short veg), or 16+ SoG


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Spam complete 

12-12 from seed about 26x 28" or some crap 8plants with a random indica in the bottom right for 9..it wasnt the best idea


----------



## Dking93420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Dking93420 (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Spam complete
> 
> 12-12 from seed about 26x 28" or some crap 8plants with a random indica in the bottom right for 9..it wasnt the best idea


Looks good to me, you filled the bucket with soil or do you have pots in there?

I'm thinking of flipping my tote over like yours and add another one on top with cfl's in it until I get a tent. Only can fit 1 in there now


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Theres a bag o dirt in there, about 3" of it. Yea they eventually came about 8" out the top of the second tote, them sativas got super tall


----------



## chronnie49 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have 5 in 5 gallon pots under a 600w. vegged for 5 weeks and now they're 2 weeks into flower. Unless i was going to veg for a shorter amount of time i wouldnt do any more than that since the tent is getting pretty full.


----------



## *Junk (Jul 14, 2015)

5 plants. Lay them out in the pattern like the 5 on a dice. Do not run more than this in a 4 x 4. Do 5 & grow them right & you will do better than doing 9 just mediocre. I have tried it. Very hard to control environment in a space that small with 9 or more plants. They throw off a lot of heat & humidity. You will get better bud by doing just 5, & yield will not be off by much (my yields are higher when I run fewer plants. Use the "mainlining" technique. 

You also want to group them as close to the center as you can...as many plants in the sweet spot as possible. As they grow you will have to separate them more. But at any given point, you want them as close to the sweet spot as possible. Some people like to rotate the plants in & out of the sweet spot. 

Unless you want to grow sog style, I would take just 5 & do a scrog. Top 3-4 times per plant, LST & mainline & you will have plenty to fill out a 4x4. However, once you fill out the scrog, you can no longer rotate the plants around. 

Scrogs suck to work around (in my opinion) but for yield & quality in a small space I think it's the way to go.


----------



## Peacepipetokr8 (May 30, 2017)

My 4x4 tent grows have been good so far, I'm on my 3rd grow all organic all coco, very relaxing any questions I'll be here


----------



## Hustlepuff (Feb 17, 2019)

Peacepipetokr8 said:


> My 4x4 tent grows have been good so far, I'm on my 3rd grow all organic all coco, very relaxing any questions I'll be here


I’m just starting out with growing and have my mind set on the coco coir with indica dominant in a 4x4 and want to yield as much as I can. How has your experience been with the coco?


----------



## Nellyitis (Feb 18, 2019)

Hustlepuff said:


> I’m just starting out with growing and have my mind set on the coco coir with indica dominant in a 4x4 and want to yield as much as I can. How has your experience been with the coco?


hey man, coco is the way to go for sure very easy to control ph and nutrients, 70/30 with perlite. Im currently running 4 autos in 3 gallon pots in my 4x4 and tbh i couldnt fit another plant, getting close to wall to wall in flower, 5 would be crazy packed... plus need room for humidifer fan w.e else.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 18, 2019)

I always have 6 plants in my 4×4 but to be honest 4 would probably produce the same yield, the more space they have the bigger they get.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2019)

I run 5, get 1+ g/w under two 315W CMH both vertical and horizontal.
At present I am doing a 24 plant SOG, my first and probably last. Too much mass for me.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 18, 2019)

4,6,9,12,36,7..... really depends on grow style and what strain(s).


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 18, 2019)

I usually run 9 2 gallon coco fabric pots per 4x4 under a 1k hps. If I run less plants I train more. More plants I flower earlier.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2019)

9 photos in soil, 5gal buckets, in a 4.5x4.5. Go into flower around 20" after a couple toppings. Packed wall to wall by the end with just enough head room for a 1000. I used to run 12 in 4 gal pots, flowered at 12" under 600s, but canopy control was crucial.


----------



## XipXipXoom (Feb 21, 2019)

If hunting for moms from seed, 4-6. If you have clones, 16-32 in sog format.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Feb 26, 2019)

It's all strain dependent. I just like to give good 30 to 45 day veg and go from there. I always start from seed. 40 germs and keep the best 20 or so flower in 5x10. 5gallon fabrics


----------



## Dodgey99 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Junk said:


> 5 plants. Lay them out in the pattern like the 5 on a dice. Do not run more than this in a 4 x 4. Do 5 & grow them right & you will do better than doing 9 just mediocre. I have tried it. Very hard to control environment in a space that small with 9 or more plants. They throw off a lot of heat & humidity. You will get better bud by doing just 5, & yield will not be off by much (my yields are higher when I run fewer plants. Use the "mainlining" technique.
> 
> You also want to group them as close to the center as you can...as many plants in the sweet spot as possible. As they grow you will have to separate them more. But at any given point, you want them as close to the sweet spot as possible. Some people like to rotate the plants in & out of the sweet spot.
> 
> ...


All of this ^^^^^

4x4 tent - I can train 4 plants under a scrog net to fill nearly all of the space. Put a 5th in the middle and you don't have to train the others out so far to reach the edges.

I've just tried 12 plants in a SOG and failed quite miserably due to cold weather and mixing different strains. I'm back to 5/6 in my 4x4. (6 in my GT100 tank and 5 in my GT40 tank).

Once your SCROG net is down, forget access to the back and sides unless you have lots of space, but you can still lean over and trim& train - just kills your back doing the rear ones!


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 8, 2019)

Dking93420 said:


> Hey guys, ready to step it up and get me a grow tent. Not really sure what a 4x4 tent looks like in size so how many plants could I fit into one?
> Thanks


9 paint buckets worth.


----------

